# Wet sanding - The Ammo, Kevin Brown and Jason Rose version



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

I've come across numerous threads asking how to remove orange peel, how to wet sand or even just tips how to make compounding that little bit easier....

I came across this 2 part video, which goes into amazing detail of both the sanding and finishing stages, and really gives priceless information between using a sanding block vs using a machine and how cleaning a pad can make that SEMA show difference. I really feel this is a video that anyone can and should watch, no matter what level they are at detailing, as this can be used as a refresher course for the hardcore detailing professionals out there, or a beginner training video for those weekend warriors looking to tackle this seemingly 'terrifying' job.

Hope you all enjoy. :detailer::buffer:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Trouble with videos. Is you get all the gear no idea.
He can't teach you to feel the paint he can't teach you pressure. Like machining it takes minutes to learn but YEARS to master. Still keeps us in a job when newbies get wetsand this machine that down their throats and screw up then call the big boys in to sort it out paying more than they would have done in the first place


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

AllenF said:


> Trouble with videos. Is you get all the gear no idea.
> He can't teach you to feel the paint he can't teach you pressure. Like machining it takes minutes to learn but YEARS to master. Still keeps us in a job when newbies get wetsand this machine that down their throats and screw up then call the big boys in to sort it out paying more than they would have done in the first place


I heard the detailing side of things was quietening down and becoming 'valeting booths' due to people like Junkman giving such good instructional videos that it is putting big boy detailers out of business, as you can pick up a cracking DA and pads kit for 200 odd quid these days and practise until your hearts content.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Floyd said:


> I heard the detailing side of things was quietening down and becoming 'valeting booths' due to people like Junkman giving such good instructional videos that it is putting big boy detailers out of business, as you can pick up a cracking DA and pads kit for 200 odd quid these days and practise until your hearts content.


Would have to beg to differ on that one - not head things quieting down As Allen says experience is king in the detailing trade - feel for paint and machines comes with time and practise - i understand what you are saying about good instructional videos for those that want to look after their own cars but for everyone of those there are those people that prefer to pay to get it done by a professional

you might have practice on a scrap panel but are you confident enough to take some sandpaper lets say to a £30k car ?

Do you have the right insurance in place ? A professional detailer will have in case of a error


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Thing with car detailing it's like every other trade, people DIY. Some are good at it, some maybe better than some professionals and some aren't and make a mess of it.
To me personally there is nothing hard about polishing, wet sanding etc. I'd be happy doing the mechanics on my car, plumbing in a shower, erecting decking in the garden etc.
If you're in the trade obviously you will see the work people have messed up, you're unlikely to see the work that people have done that have produced excellent results that clearly have got as good a skills as a professional (or better) as they have a need for the services!
It gets a bit annoying/boring even, when you see people constantly knocking DIYers. Don't use a rotary you'll burn through your paint, wet sanding is really hard you'll make a mess etc. I'm not knocking professionals but really some are a bit high and mighty....let's be honest when it comes to detailing they are only a professional by definition because they get paid......What qualifications are there to be a detailer? Are there any regulatory bodies?
Machine polishing takes minutes to learn and years to master??? Really....Maybe if you polished a car once every year? 6 months of constant machine polishing I'd hope to be pretty dam efficient and know what I'm doing if not then it's probably not the trade for you!
There are professionals and professionals, I've seen parts on here where pros have head to correct messes made by other so called pros. I've seen posts on here where people have messed up, and I've seen posts I here where amateurs have carried out nut and bolt restorations that would put many pros to shame.
So my point is if someone wants to have a go at something and they feel they are capable let them/support them discuss, provide information maybe point out a few things to look out for or possible dangers isn't that what forums like this are for? Is it not full of enthusiasts that want to DIY. If they decide they are capable doing something and they mess up, so what, it was their choice.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The other thing the pro has over a weekend warrior is YEARS of experience.
I have probably forgotton more than a lot of weekend warriors here actually know. I can pull from memory what to use for what and when. You don't gain that sort of knowledge in five minutes of watching YouTube.
The valeting bays are the eastern euros just making a quick quid the proper detailing bays are still as if not more busy than ever.
@DavieB I spent three years with a German guy holding my hands everything I did before I was allowed to touch a car by myself but that was back in the day twenty plus years ago. You will find 99% of good machinists ( Kelly .. Matt... Paul.. Darryl .. myself )ain't give minute wonders you probably have over a hundred years experience there alone and I doubt one of us learnt from you tube ( mainly because when we started internet hadnt been invented)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It certainly takes practice and experience, I went on a one day polishing course, I know it's not enough but enough for me to give me the confidence to polish my S1, and still learning.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

@soulboy so would you consider machining a 100grand motor and not get an eyelid or wear a happy when you did it... that's where confidence plays to be taken over by experience


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Floyd View Post
I heard the detailing side of things was quietening down and becoming 'valeting booths' due to people like Junkman giving such good instructional videos that it is putting big boy detailers out of business, as you can pick up a cracking DA and pads kit for 200 odd quid these days and practise until your hearts content.

Keep watching those video's buddy because those views give pro detailers and bodyshops work,I'll through you a challenge eventhough I'm not in the best of health,that can onlt be an advantage to you,is to a detailing challenge be it wet sanding interior anything and let a body of independants judge the results and name the winner,are you man enough to put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in on that contest and I got emphysema so I can't breathe. Surely I can't win....... (or can I?????? I ain't been doing this this many years and run the bays I have without good reason. .........)

GAME ON


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> @soulboy so would you consider machining a 100grand motor and not get an eyelid or wear a happy when you did it... that's where confidence plays to be taken over by experience


I am not that confident, hell no :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> I'm in on that contest and I got emphysema so I can't breathe. Surely I can't win....... (or can I?????? I ain't been doing this this many years and run the bays I have without good reason. .........)
> 
> GAME ON


oi you've not watched the video's so you can't enter and anyway you'll be no good at giving anybody the kiss of life.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Please let me be a judge, Suspal I don't think you have nothing to worry about, you just need to look at his before and after pics of his post on his exhuast tips.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well if you do it then he stands a chance of winning.
Don't write the dinosaur off yet mate


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Well if you do it then he stands a chance of winning.
> Don't write the dinosaur off yet mate


ok point taken you're in.:thumb:
Got to revise now is the junkmans video's better than Ammo's or Cg's anyone got advice on which one's to watch.any advice apprieciated.:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope the videos that they have watched is all the training they need.
Right off to breakers to pick up a 30 year old red honda and a 15 year old black Vauxhall then go and chat with Karl at astons to see if we can " borrow" a db10.
GAME on


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

just managed to watch a video felt confident on wet sanding here goes:-








gosh all done watching one video I must be the dogs grapes.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I really would hope the pros win after all it is their day job :buffer: (although with all your claims of illness it doesn't sound like it's too good for your health, lol) sounds like a lot of Willy waving trying to prove how good you are if it's your job you should be, but there are plenty of pros that are not, personally I don't care, this is a forum for people to state and discuss their diffgering viewers

But I think you are missing the point that many people do detailing (whatever that really means) as a hobby. Their satisfaction comes from doing the job themselves and if they are happy with the results that's all that matters. If people are happy to watch a YouTube video then do the job that's up to them.

Some people come on here because they want their car to look the best it can, they are not practically minded and so getting the results they want using a professional is way to go.

Horses for courses.It's


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Others come on and give it large then when push comes to shove they back off. This isn't a willy wave contest. This is to see whether proper training and experience outstrips YouTube videos.
Sort of put your money where your mouth is.
I can post 10000 videos ripped from YouTube. Or I can answer things honestly and frankly.
It upsets a few it gives the mods a headache. But i can answer nigh on any problematic question relating to cleaning a motor giving the easiest solution to the problem that a give year old could carry out. 

The fact I often choose sarcasm to answer a question is because it's so basic that if you couldn't work it out you shouldn't be doing it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

sounds like a lot of Willy waving so you been watching


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

suspal said:


> sounds like a lot of Willy waving so you been watching


If it sounds like, how could I have been watching:tumbleweed:


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

AllenF said:


> Others come on and give it large then when push comes to shove they back off. This isn't a willy wave contest. This is to see whether proper training and experience outstrips YouTube videos.
> Sort of put your money where your mouth is.
> I can post 10000 videos ripped from YouTube. Or I can answer things honestly and frankly.
> It upsets a few it gives the mods a headache. But i can answer nigh on any problematic question relating to cleaning a motor giving the easiest solution to the problem that a give year old could carry out.
> ...


I appreciate some of the questions asked by many are quite frankly cringe worthy, and I think, well that's going to end in tears, lol.

But you still seem to ignore the fact that the majority of people on here are here because it is their hobby! If people are on here are happy getting info from YouTube videos then give it a go so be it. If they mess it up they've only got themselves to blame.

I like some tutorials on YouTube they've got their place, no you can't learn everything from a video, it's like the modern day text book magazine article etc.

You might not like them, others do. That's life.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't ignore the fact at all.
I dispair at some of these videos that make something seem so easy ( it always is when someone else is doing it) The problem is although it's people's hobby they watch a video then rather than practice it on scrap go straight of the high board into the deep and.
It the others that watch a video learn it does for word and voila instant expert.
A cookbook doesn't make you a chat. Not does watching nigella Lawson for a few hours ( mmmmmmm nice viewing though)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> I don't ignore the fact at all.
> I dispair at some of these videos that make something seem so easy ( it always is when someone else is doing it) The problem is although it's people's hobby they watch a video then rather than practice it on scrap go straight of the high board into the deep and.
> It the others that watch a video learn it does for word and voila instant expert.
> A cookbook doesn't make you a chat. Not does watching nigella Lawson for a few hours ( mmmmmmm nice viewing though)


we all know what you're looking at Nigella Lawson's cleverage.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No it was her lovely cream pie and the hours of preparation


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> No it was her lovely cream pie and the hours of preparation


you bugger.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

What. .????????????


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Of course the video makes it look easy, they know what they are doing, or at least you hope so! But you're right you'd be nieve to try something like wet sanding on your pride and joy having just watched a video.
Restoring headlights is a great example of a useful video for some, especially if it's yellowed to the point of MOT failure, just remove it from the car give it a go, if they mess it up they can always get a new light unit which is what the garage would stick in anyway.
Your example of using a cook book doesn't make you a chef was, lol, no it doesn't ....but it sure will tell you how to make a lasagne, do what is says and voila you have a lasagne.:lol: just goes to show how long people have been relying on institutions to do simple tasks. Can you believe there is a shaving section on here, I mean people ask about shaving technique on a forum, and there are videos too! My dad showered me how to shave a long time ago with a brush and a DE razor, who knew they would come back into fashion and younger people would need to know how to use them.
Watching the videos won't make you a detailer but they are interesting to watch and help understand what goes into a process, the quality of the videos varies highly too. The video the OP posted was more a demonstration of what can be achieved. I mean they had a multi layer paint gauge £££s, a variety of specific tools and already stated if they mess up it doesn't matter as the owner was going to have it resprayed anyway. Some will watch it and think, I'll give it a go some will have good results others not, others will think wow nice results, but it's not for me....and some will think yeah I'll give it a go and ask lots of nieve questions, I might chuckle to myself and you'll offer some of your wisdom or offer a sarcastic comment (as you see fit) se la vie.:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I watched a video on shaving.
I'm now a woman.
They didn't tell me that bit
I hate videos


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol accept a challenge to get a bunch of people to vote for their own cliques. LOL

Come on, the only fair challenge would be in person, cars next to each other for a panel of actual judges to give the 1st and 2nd spots, not keyboard warriors on a forum......say in a waxstock environment.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup if you see your other thread you will see the challenge is set
not in a waxstock enviroment as it would be somewhat embarrasing to say the least for some.....
Oh there's no second place second best isn't good enough.
Let's make it a team event pros verses warriors


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

sounds like you're the keyboard warrior,like i said put you ,money where your mouth is prove me wrong!!!!!!!!!!!
why waxstock do you need ,pre time to watch more video's?????


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lolololololol

I can't be bothered to read the whole thread in detail but someone correct me if I'm wrong here

Is this guy saying he wants to challenge Suspal at waxstock to a detail off because he watched junkman (junktalker more like) on YouTube?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The geezers got a complex,seen them come seen them go.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well sort of Kimi yeah


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Well sort of Kimi yeah


Oh he's challenging you too

Got nowt to worry about there has he


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Naaaaaaa not really LOL like what do I know?????? I'm an old dinosaur remember..
Pity he can't photo shop a car in the metal though.....


----------

